# emerge --pretend ebuild

## aburgos

güenas !!

alguien sabe que me quiere decir emerge con este message:

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in /etc need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

me lo dice despues de hacer un emerge aaaaaaaaaaaaaa-x.y.z.ebuild

----------

## Ferdy

Eso es que hay algunos ficheros de configuración (normalmente bajo /etc) que tienen un fichero de configuración más nuevo, pero que no va a ser actualizado hasta que tu "no lo autorices".

```

[bash]# emerge gentoolkit

```

Y luego

```

[bash]# etc-update

```

Just my 2 cents

----------

